# Good dog training videos?



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello,

I was looking for a dog training video that I could use at home for basic obedience training. If there is something with a step by step approach that would be good because I am totally new to this. Just get an mpoo a few weeks ago and I'd like to work with her at home. Also looking into puppy classes, but a video/dvd would be great if such a thing exists.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Check out the videos by Kikopup on YouTube. Very nice and all positive training which will get your relationship started off right. Not at home right now but I have a list of new puppy videos at home I can post here tomorrow.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

spindledreams said:


> Check out the videos by Kikopup on YouTube. Very nice and all positive training which will get your relationship started off right. Not at home right now but I have a list of new puppy videos at home I can post here tomorrow.


Love the Kikopup videos.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with the others! Kikopup has lots of wonderful training videos that are practical and great fun!
kikopup - YouTube





Also this,"It's Yer Choice," Susan Garrett's impulse control training.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The Kikopup and Susan Garret videos are brilliant. Another option is Jean Donaldson's "Train your dog like a pro", which combines detailed descriptions of training with a DVD of short videos.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

A friend of mine recommended watching this guys video's to me ages ago, the camera seems really odd at the start but he is good at breaking it down and show you and the dog what to do.
I dont know if this is the sort of thing you are looking for, but its a positive method that looks quite good 

I always say you cant do it all by one book, so you take the leaves out of the books that work for you and build one for you that is right for you and your dog.
hope this helps x


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the resources! I'll be sure to check those out.


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

*Videos are great!*

Thanks again for all the references. I have been watching videos tonight!


----------

